# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ΒΟΛΤΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ

## FM1

Παίδες το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα δουλεύει άψογα και έιναι εύκολο στην κατασκεύη του :Very Happy:  
_
Δείτε εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42488
_

----------


## billtech

το εκανες με εξαρτηματα η μονο με το multisim?
να εισαι καλα παντως.πολυ ωραιο κυκλωμα.χρησιμο

----------


## FM1

Φίλος billtech το κύκλωμα το έφτιαξα με εξαρτήματα μέσα σε ένα ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί μεικτονόμησης ρεύματος (πλαστικό) και πήγε αέρας...  :Very Happy:  ....το δοκίμασα και στον αναπτήρα του αυτοκινήτου και δουλεύει κανονικά...όποτε μπορέσω θα ανεβάσω και φώτο..  :Wink:

----------


## billtech

το lm3914 εσας το εχει το multisim 8.3.3? εμενα δεν το εχει.πως μπορω να το περασω?θα το κανω και real αλλα ηθελα να το δω και στο multisim

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια βαλτε και καμια αντιστασουλα στα λεντ.. καλο θα κανει κακο δεν προκητε

----------


## Επιστήμων

Φίλε Nemmesis όλως παραδόξως δεν μπαίνει αντίσταση
στα LED στο συγκεκριμένο ολοκληρωμένο .

Η αντίσταση που κανονίζει την φωτεινότητα των LED 
είναι αυτή που συνδεέεται μεταξύ των 7 και 8 pin του 
ολοκληρωμένου.

----------


## Nemmesis

ναι σορρυ δικο μου λαθος... στο pdf απο το 3914 το λεει ξεκαθαρα "Current drive to the LEDs is
regulated and programmable"

----------


## P@s@ris!

> ναι σορρυ δικο μου λαθος... στο pdf απο το 3914 το λεει ξεκαθαρα "current drive to the leds is
> regulated and programmable"




σωστός....
επίσεις με το 3914 μπορείς να κάνεις και άλλα..όπως όργανο μέτρησης αναλογίας καυσίμου αέρα.....

----------


## Επιστήμων

λ-μετερ, θερμομετρο , βολτομετρο , φωτεινομετρο ... κ.α.

Το συγκεκριμένο εξάρτημα μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει σε κάθε
LED μέχρι 10mV που είναι μια αρκετά καλή ακρίβεια .

----------


## P@s@ris!

εγώ το έχω κάνει εδώ σαν VU meter....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM67wAsNA0c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2kSoLk4EsM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL1Ad51zLKs

----------


## FM1

_Για δείτε και εδώ__:_ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42488

Φίλε Pasaris ωραίο το vu-meter σου!!! :Wink:

----------


## P@s@ris!

> _Για δείτε και εδώ__:_ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42488
> 
> Φίλε Pasaris ωραίο το vu-meter σου!!!



Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ....τώρα έχω τον εξής προβληματισμό...αντί των Led θέλω να βάλω 7 Segment Display...ξέρει κανένας πως θα οδηγήσω το Segment Display...????????????????????????????????????????  ????

ααα και κάτι άλλο...στο αυτοκίνητο έχουμε τάση 12...αλλά όταν ξεκινήσει ο κινητήρας έχουμε κατα την φόρτιση κοντά στα 14-14,5 βόλτ...δεν θα έπρεπε να αλλάξουμε τουλάχιστον την αντίσταση των 100ΚΩ του sign_in για να πετύχουμε μια πιο μεγάλη κλίμακα στο όργανο???δλδ να το φτάσουμε μέρι τα 15 βόλτ????

----------


## FM1

για 7 led display θα συνδέσεις το ποδαράκι 3 & 8 του display στό κύκλωμα των ανόδων,ενώ τα ποδαράκια 1,2,4(5= led για την τελεία)6,7,9,10 στις εξοδους του lm3914..διαφορετικά βάλε μια μπάρα από 10 led bar graph όπως και στο vu-meter σου...τώρα για να διευρύνεις την τάση στο όργανο πάνω από 12V παίξε με τις τιμές των 100ΚΩ και της 5,1ΚΩ..αλλά πρόσεξε τις ανοχές του ολοκληρωμένου!!!!..αν ανησυχείς για την μικρή υπέρταση που κάνει η τάση στο αυτοκίνητο κατά την έναυση δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα..ο 4.700μf πυκνωτής απορροφά την τάση αυτή που δημιουργείται από τα μπουζί (για βενζινοκίνητα!!) ενώ στα πετρελαιοκίνητα δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα..το κύκλωμα το έχω φτιάξει και δεν δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα!!!

----------


## P@s@ris!

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου....λοιπόν...αν βάλω απλά το 7 segment στις εξόδους του 3914 απλά λογικά θα ανάβει το κάθε λεντάκι...ανάλογα την αναλογία...εγώ θέλω να βγάζει πχ 5..εκεί δεν θα χρειαστούμε BCD counter & BCD TO 7-SEGMENT DECODER-DRIVER??????????????????????????????

----------


## P@s@ris!

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου....λοιπόν...αν βάλω απλά το 7 segment στις εξόδους του 3914 απλά λογικά θα ανάβει το κάθε λεντάκι...ανάλογα την αναλογία...εγώ θέλω να βγάζει πχ 5..εκεί δεν θα χρειαστούμε BCD counter & BCD TO 7-SEGMENT DECODER-DRIVER??????????????????????????????

----------


## P@s@ris!

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου....λοιπόν...αν βάλω απλά το 7 segment στις εξόδους του 3914 απλά λογικά θα ανάβει το κάθε λεντάκι...ανάλογα την αναλογία...εγώ θέλω να βγάζει πχ 5..εκεί δεν θα χρειαστούμε BCD counter & BCD TO 7-SEGMENT DECODER-DRIVER??????????????????????????????

 

έφτιαξα αυτό το κύκλωμα...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v0TMPsl-sE"]YouTube - 7 segment display[/ame]
 
κάποιος mod παρακαλώ ας σβήσει τα δύο προηγούμενα ποστ που έκανα καταλάθος..ευχαριστώ..και συγνώμη...

----------


## FM1

Φίλε Pasaris μπορείς πολύ απλά να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις 5 από τις 10 εξόδους του lm3914,επίσης αφού θές μόνο για 5 led βάλε έναν 5 led driver (ολοκληρωμένο) και οδήγησε τα 5 από τα 7 led του display.
H πρόταση σου με τον BCD counter & τον αποκωδικοποιητή-οδηγό 7 led πιστεύω πως μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και να έχει αποτέλεσμα :Smile:

----------


## kalamaria

> Φίλε Pasaris μπορείς πολύ απλά να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις 5 από τις 10 εξόδους του lm3914,επίσης αφού θές μόνο για 5 led βάλε έναν 5 led driver (ολοκληρωμένο) και οδήγησε τα 5 από τα 7 led του display.
> H πρόταση σου με τον BCD counter & τον αποκωδικοποιητή-οδηγό 7 led πιστεύω πως μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και να έχει αποτέλεσμα







> Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου....λοιπόν...αν βάλω απλά το 7 segment στις εξόδους του 3914 απλά λογικά θα ανάβει το κάθε λεντάκι...ανάλογα την αναλογία...εγώ θέλω να βγάζει πχ 5..εκεί δεν θα χρειαστούμε BCD counter & BCD TO 7-SEGMENT DECODER-DRIVER??????????????????????????????
> 
>  
> 
> έφτιαξα αυτό το κύκλωμα...
> YouTube - 7 segment display
>  
> κάποιος mod παρακαλώ ας σβήσει τα δύο προηγούμενα ποστ που έκανα καταλάθος..ευχαριστώ..και συγνώμη...



γεια σου φιλε τελικα το εκανες με led displey?

----------


## El_Kei

To έφτιαξα κι εγώ το κυκλωματάκι αυτό (αν κι έχω στανταρ μετρητή που δείχνει ανα πάσα στιγμή την τάση της μπαταρίας).
Ωστόσο, αν μείνει το αυτοκίνητο ενός φίλου σου, πας.. τσακ το συνδέεις στον αναπτήρα και βλέπεις αν έχει μείνει λόγο μπαταρίας και τον βοηθάς ανάλογα..  :Wink: 

Θα με παίδευε λιγότερο αν σύνδεα τα led σωστά.. :P
Επίσης, είχα βάλει ασφάλεια 0,5Α και κατα το ξεκίνημα την έκαψε, οπότε και την άλλαξα σε 1Α και δουλεύει αέρας!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## FM1

Μπράβο φίλε,ωραίος :Smile:

----------


## El_Kei

Bασικά, θα βόλευε περισσότερο να είναι με display..
π.χ. να δείχνει 11 - 11.5..

----------


## sakis-st

*Για δες αυτό 3 digits Digital volt meter*

*http://www.coolcircuit.com/project/meter/*

----------


## sylvain

φιλε μηπως γινεται να μου στειλεις το pcb του κυκλωματος?ειμαι αρχαριος και θα με βοηθουσες.ευχαριστω.

----------

